# 2011 Pinarello Dogma 536



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey gang,

Just finished a build on my new 2011 Dogma in 536 color scheme. Kind of a boring color on all the stock photos... Maybe the most boring on the Pinarello website.... Took a chance and have to say It's pretty insane in person.

As for fit... ride a large (56) Look 556 and the 54 Dogma was a perfect fit.

Build sheet as follows:

54cm w/Campagnolo Record Cups 1390grams/3Lbs 1 oz.
Dogma Seatpost 240grams/ 8.5 oz.
Onda Fork (did not weigh)

2010 Campagnolo Record 11S 175mm Compact Crankset
2010 Campagnolo Recodd 11S Grouppo
2011 Campagnolo SuperRecord 11S 11/25 Cassette
2011 Campagnolo SuperRecord Skeleton Brakes DP (f+r)
Fizik Arione CX K:ium Seat white/gloss black
Edge Composites Carbon Road Bar - 44cm
Edge Composites Carbon Road Stem - 120mm
Reynolds DV3KC Carbon Clinchers
2011 Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX Tires
Elite Patao Carbon Aero (2)
Look Carbon Blade Pedals
Hudz White hoods
Fizik white bar tape 

I had never had the opportunity to ride a Pinarello before putting this together. I'm still trying to figure out the words to describe how it behaves. I thought the Look 566 was good...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i wont believe it unless i see pics. 
But to add to your feeling on how it rides, i concur. It's incredibly awesome ride exactly like what the bike tabloids say, fast but comfortable. And this thing gets more stable as you go faster.


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

foofighter said:


> i wont believe it unless i see pics.
> But to add to your feeling on how it rides, i concur. It's incredibly awesome ride exactly like what the bike tabloids say, fast but comfortable. And this thing gets more stable as you go faster.


Exactly. It doesn't behave at all like the Look, and I thought that bike was pretty awesome. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. I was excited to pick it up!


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

nice doggie...  

but can we have better quality pics of this beauty....please....:thumbsup:


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice set of wheels on it too. How do you like the wheels?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wait, i have that color  white/black/sparkly silver right? that looks really sharp w/ the Reynolds wheels


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

met said:


> nice doggie...
> 
> but can we have better quality pics of this beauty....please....:thumbsup:


Working on it...  That was my biggest gripe... No one had any clear pictures of the 536 color scheme and here I go and do the same thing. All of the black is acutally carbon, which looks insane.

Charging camera now... And the Reynolds wheels combined with the Dogma frame are an insane combo. Feels great climbing and will spin for hours on the flats.


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

...more pics please!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

:d :d :d


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

....Que Bella!!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sexy!!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

NOW those are nice pics  thanks for making me appreciate mine even more.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Molto Bella! Squisito!

Put some frame vinyl tabs underneath the cable housing so you don't score your frame..


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice pics.....:blush2: :blush2:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful.....Enjoy the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Now that there is a NICE BIKE!


----------



## chenhy (Oct 14, 2008)

Micheal Jackson will be proud of this bike.

Black or White


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sick.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

How many spacers are you using? and at what measurement (i.e. 5mm, 1 cm, etc) I have a new dogma coming in and was getting an idea of what it would look like with the spacers on it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Congrats!*

Very nice doggie. 
Were I a Pinaman I'd swap the silver for yellow on my Doggie, only to match our yellow and black with white club kit. Like this:


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Very nice doggie.
> Were I a Pinaman I'd swap the silver for yellow on my Doggie, only to match our yellow and black with white club kit. Like this:



Trying to improve on Italian styling is a :nono:


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Trying to improve on Italian styling is a :nono:



It's okay, Pinarello allows this type of improvement.  Pinarello has the "MyWay" option. A LBS says that it can take 6 months to get the doggie delivered.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Trying to improve on Italian styling is a :nono:


But of course. The My Way-options are quite restricted. Blatancies are just disallowed.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

We just built a similar Dogma for a customer. Edge 45 wheels, though. 13.7 lbs for a 54cm frame. Insane for a Pinarello.


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

CLTracer said:


> 13.7 lbs for a 54cm frame. Insane for a Pinarello.


LOL... Love to see that. My seat tube must be full of resin, because I'm coming in a full 2lbs heavier, with SR cassette and brakes. 

Maybe tubbies on the Edge 45's are shaving a pound... but where's the rest coming from??

Cutting the steerer??


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I think your scale is broken..

Where are you getting the weight savings from? I have Lightweight Obermayer Standards (slighthy lighter than Edge 45) with Campy SR11 and I am right at 15.1. Fizik Arione A1 seat. Maybe my Cinelli Ram2 bars are filled with lead..


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

CLTracer said:


> We just built a similar Dogma for a customer. Edge 45 wheels, though. 13.7 lbs for a 54cm frame. Insane for a Pinarello.


Maybe on the moon...?

2 lbs lighter than my 56cm Dogma / SR11 ti / Edge 45C
1 lbs lighter than my 56cm S-Works / Red / Edge 45C


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not measured with cages and pedals, maybe?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

kbwh said:


> Not measured with cages and pedals, maybe?


...and crankset, maybe?


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha easy guys that's my new rig. I am assuming the person who mentioned it is from winter park cycles. I will get official weights and spec on saturday. I did a lot of research and the guys at fair wheel and winter park made it possible.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

vboy19 said:


> Haha easy guys that's my new rig. I am assuming the person who mentioned it is from winter park cycles. I will get official weights and spec on saturday. I did a lot of research and the guys at fair wheel and winter park made it possible.



Please list your build when you get your doggie.. I am interested in seeing the actual weight.

Enjoy the bike. It is fantastic..


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Enzo, from what I heard from the guys at winter park, the bike weights about 13.4 pounds without pedals or cages. I have seen a couple of comments on this thread. The wheels are Enve 1.45 Tubulars, and Extralight hubs, weighing in at 970 grams. So I think they are lighter than most wheels except Renolds RZR. I don't want to take away from the OP, he has an amazing bike, I will post in a new thread when I get home. On a business trip at the moment.


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

vboy19 said:


> Thanks Enzo, from what I heard from the guys at winter park, the bike weights about 13.4 pounds without pedals or cages. I have seen a couple of comments on this thread. The wheels are Enve 1.45 Tubulars, and Extralight hubs, weighing in at 970 grams. So I think they are lighter than most wheels except Renolds RZR. I don't want to take away from the OP, he has an amazing bike, I will post in a new thread when I get home. On a business trip at the moment.


Please post it up! My whole point with the thread was there were no good pictures of the 536 color scheme. It would be nice if everyone who has the 536 would attach their builds!  

My wheels are just run of the mill Reynolds DV3KC's... 1500+ grams. Any and all ideas to shed weight are always appreciated..


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

A year later, and still looking good... The fit sure has changed. Losing the lbs. really helped...


----------

